

Facebook and Apple Now Pay for Women to Freeze Eggs - ivinteractive
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/perk-facebook-apple-now-pay-women-freeze-eggs-n225011

======
whatsgood
perhaps addressing maternity leave (for all genders) would also be order?

